# ULTRASOUND TOMORROW!(Tues)Last Guesses?!Told maybe Boy and then maybe Girl!! Help?!



## KelseyK

Hey Ladies <3

Okay so I had an ultrasound at 14 weeks 1 day. The cord was in the way and the baby was in an impossible position. The Dr tried everything and at the end she said she MAY HAVE seen something that COULD BE a penis lol. She said if she had to guess she would say BOY.. The first two photos are from that scan

Fast forward to yesterday. I was 17 weeks and 6 days. I asked her to take a peek to see if she was still thinking boy. The cord was still there and she looked all over and 'Didn't see any boy parts' she said she is now thinking it's a girl! I don't know what to think. The last 3 photos are what I received yesterday. I keep thinking the last one might have 3 lines?
 



Attached Files:







rsz_new_image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 51









rsz_20140808_141218.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 53


----------



## KelseyK

Here are the ones from 17 weeks 6 days.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 58









2.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 50









123.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 58


----------



## nickyb

Pics aren't clear but I think at 17 weeks u would have seen obvious boys parts if they were there especially if she was looking, I'd be thinking more pink


----------



## KelseyK

Thank you! That's what my Dr was thinking. I'm not telling anyone yet or buying anything until my anatomy scan on Tuesday, hopefully I will have a better idea at that one.

Anyone else care to take a guess?


----------



## Lucy3

Looks like a girl to me! At 19 weeks my boy scan was really obvious!! Keep us updated!


----------



## KelseyK

Thank you! I saw my two boys clear as day at that gestation too!


----------



## babylove x

Hard to say as those aren't the clearest pics obviously, but our sons cord has been in the way and his bits were still unmistakable. Congrats! :flow:


----------



## KelseyK

Thank you! Yeah this photos are awful. It wasn't that bad on the actual ultrasound machine! My Dr just kept saying there's nothing in the 'v' and tried really hard to see SOMETHING.


----------



## KelseyK

Here's our photo of baby at 12 weeks <3
 



Attached Files:







12weeks1.jpeg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 142


----------



## brittany12

I'd say girl


----------



## KelseyK

Thank you! :)


----------



## nic18

yeah I agree, boys parts are pretty clear this far on :) 
good luck tomorrow update us :)


----------



## KelseyK

Thank you!! :)


----------



## KelseyK

Bump! :)


----------



## babylove x

Good luck looking forward to the outcome!!!!!! Fx'd bub cooperates!!!!


----------



## skunkpixie

I think it could go either way tbh. The pictures on the 17 week scan are really hard to make out. I think I possibly see 3 lines though? Good luck xxxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Deffo girl! can see the 3 white lines in the first pic of the second lot of pics :thumbup: the 3 white lines i can see are not where the arrow is pointing to in the 3rd pic. I have 2 boys and 3 girls, and i had 16week gender scans with each of the girls, so can't mistake the lines


----------



## Lucy3

Did you find out??


----------



## miriam

Stalking for update :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## madseasons

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE! 

I seen her update on another site I go on, but it's not my place to reveal! :haha:

Dee


----------



## nic18

Ah come on!


----------



## happy02

On the first pics posted I would have to say boy but then on the 12 week scan it looks girl! 

Stalking!! .... Love this game! It's like the follow on to poas ha xx


----------



## chrislo4

I say girl also!


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Come on put us out of our misery kelseyk. Pulease &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Jennuuh

Any update on your little one?


----------

